# Cuba!  Get ready!



## tnthomas (Feb 12, 2015)

As I was born in Cuba I have a particular interest in seeing the U.S. finally _normalizing _relations with Cuba.   I don't really have a 'bucket list'(love the movie) but if I did, it would have travel to Cuba at the top.    Besides seeing the sights and doing some family research I would like to enjoy a Cuban Cigar while sipping an espresso from a demitasse cup, which I recall my father speaking of.

Here's a well made video on the Story of Cuban Cigars, which in the opener gives a brief recap of the last 500 years of Cuban(and cigar) history.

CubaNow

Cuba people-to-people


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 12, 2015)

I would LOVE to go to Havana..   So many stories about it's heyday when it was the vacation spot of the Wealthy..   Not interested in the cigars.. but the Rum sounds wonderful.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

It's about time!  Now to get some help from congress.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 12, 2015)

Even though I don't smoke, having a Cuban cigar will be kind of a ritual.    I can't drink alcohol so unfortunately the rum and all the fine Cuban drinks will have to be admired visually.     With over 190 nations ignoring the U.S. embargo there are abundant world class resort venues in Cuba.  A link: http://www.paradisuscuba.com/

When I do go to Cuba I'd rather stay in Havana, preferably in less pretentious accommodations than the tourist oriented locales.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 12, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Even though I don't smoke, having a Cuban cigar will be kind of a ritual.    I can't drink alcohol so unfortunately the rum and all the fine Cuban drinks will have to be admired visually.     With over 190 nations ignoring the U.S. embargo there are abundant world class resort venues in Cuba.  A link: http://www.paradisuscuba.com/
> 
> When I do go to Cuba I'd rather stay in Havana, preferably in less pretentious accommodations than the tourist oriented locales.




Oh no.... give me pretentious any day!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll never forget during Katrina when Cuba offered to send doctors and medical help and our "decider" flat out refused their help.  A real diplomat he.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 12, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Even though I don't smoke, having a Cuban cigar will be kind of a ritual.    I can't drink alcohol so unfortunately the rum and all the fine Cuban drinks will have to be admired visually.     With over 190 nations ignoring the U.S. embargo there are abundant world class resort venues in Cuba.  A link: http://www.paradisuscuba.com/
> 
> When I do go to Cuba I'd rather stay in Havana, preferably in less pretentious accommodations than the tourist oriented locales.



If you ever do go to Cuba, check into bringing back one of the old 1950's vintage cars that abound on that island.  There are probably dozens of old US cars down there, that with a little TLC could bring a handsome price on a Barret-Jackson auto auction.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 12, 2015)

Don M. said:


> If you ever do go to Cuba, check into bringing back one of the old 1950's vintage cars that abound on that island.  There are probably dozens of old US cars down there, that with a little TLC could bring a handsome price on a Barret-Jackson auto auction.



I think the Cubans are smart enough to figure that out and will charge handsomely for their rides.


----------

